# Ferry prices in 2008?



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

It looks like they are higher, certainly for Sea France with a couple of comparisons with '07 rates. has anybody else a feel as to what they are looking like for next year? I had a flyer from Alan Rogers / camping cheques today advertsing "cheap" rates for one-way which seemed to be the norm for returns in 2007? :roll: 

We're looking to do a short spring trip & then a long one at the end of August through to mid September - as usual a good "shop around" will be useful. Maybe the tunnel? 8)


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

We've got what we think is a reasonable deal-Newhaven to Le Havre £107 single early June.-LD Lines. Could well be cheaper after Christmas but I was happy with that. Haven't booked return yet but will probably do short channel back


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't know about any others, but Norfolkline were offering some deals just after Christmas this year, so they may do it again.

Their prices generally seem to have gone up, but I think a lot depends on how early you book and how picky you are about sailing times and days.

(Edit) Should have said. We went in September, van + 2 adults for £61 return, but we did book in March and took the cheapest and least attractive sailing times.

Cheers


----------



## 103273 (Mar 5, 2007)

I've just booked Sea France Dover-Calais Rtn for new year. Van + 2 adults. Did it through Caravan club - cost £106. Pretty reasonable price!


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi

Dover - Calais return journey in March 08 

Saver fare to France and freedom fare back to uk £118.00.

Booked direct over internet with seafrance. 

Same price quoted using CC's booking service.

Cheers

David (Spindrifter)


----------



## dawnraider (Apr 2, 2006)

I am assuming that the price of oil has hit the ferry companies, it will be interesting to see what Le Shuttle do as the trains are powered by electric.

Ken


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Booked today:

OUT Sun 24 August 2008 14.25 £56.25
IN Sun 21 Sept. 2008 08.05 £43.75
TOTAL £100.00


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Those prices quoted in the last few posts are certainly a fair bit higher than last year, which, if I remember correctly were around £60- £70 return Dover/Calais 2 Adults June up to 7.5m


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

Last year booked with Norfolk line with early booking discount £58 each way (June/July) plus a fuel surcharge of £5. Tried this week to book for January and found that they have introduced 5 new catagories based on vehicle height not just length. Cheapest crossing is now £114  for the same van in low season. Will be looking elsewhere :!:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

autostratus said:


> OUT Sun 24 August 2008 14.25 £56.25
> IN Sun 21 Sept. 2008 08.05 £43.75
> TOTAL £100.00


When checking quoted ferry fares make sure that you check the sailing times.
With mine, quoted above, had we taken the next sailing after 08.05 for our return we would have been paying £56.25 instead of £43.75.


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Medallionman said:


> Last year booked with Norfolk line with early booking discount £58 each way (June/July) plus a fuel surcharge of £5. Tried this week to book for January and found that they have introduced 5 new catagories based on vehicle height not just length. Cheapest crossing is now £114  for the same van in low season. Will be looking elsewhere :!:


Hello

What crossing & what day are you booking for. I have taken a look and for unsocial hours mid week i came up with £36 each way. We have a timberland

Motorhomer


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm going on tuesday evening from Newhaven to Dieppe. One way £75. From my part of the world it's better to go to Newhaven than Dover and Dieppe is a big mileage saving if your heading south. You might be suprised that it is the closest channel port to Paris. I was suprised the first time i used Transmanche, beautiful new ships and great food.


----------



## 94415 (May 1, 2005)

There's something fishy going on at the Caravan Club!

I've just gone online for a price for a return crossing for 2 adults, Dover-Dunkerque stating a Motorhome up to 8 mtrs long, 3 mtrs high and a Trailer up to 3 mtrs and 1.5 mtrs high in August and been quoted £349.

The same crossing, but specifying a car and trailer using exactly the same dimensions as above comes up with a price of £168!!!
Less than half the price!

Is this a conspiracy against Motorhomes?


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Just booked Dover to Dunkerque for June with Norfolkline like last year and its £48. Last year was £64 so cheaper than last year so well satisfied. 

The saving will go to the diesel price increases    

Stroll on June....

Johnny F


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I've just surfed for a Price early July Calais to Dover SeaFrance

It told me 
"Unfortunately, the combination of dates, times, vehicle or passengers entered is no longer available. Please try again. "

Full up already?? :roll:


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

*Ferry prices 2008*

We booked Sea France about 6 weeks ago using MF discount: Coachbuilt 6ma long
28/12 depart 20.45 Saver £38.70
return 15/4 16.45 Flexible £45
Out of interest and being rather sad I had a special offer e-mail from Sea France this week so I punched in the above details and it came to nearly £120 round trip. Shows the benefit of booking as early as possible I suppose.
Hilary


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi JohnnyF. i prefer going to Dunkerque, I thought Norfolk would have put their prices up to pay for their new boats :roll: :roll: 
What times did you book to get those prices. By the way was that your Hymer on the CL at Southport last Saturday?
Cheers Sid


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Eurotunnel for us next year, out on the 30th Jun return end July

> 9.0 mtr Motorhome
> 3.5 mtr Trailer (Fiat Panda on A frame)
> 3 passengers
> 2 Pets


1920 outwards 1120 return

£198 :wink:


----------



## 96511 (Oct 12, 2005)

I fear that increased fuel prices are going to make for big increases.  
The sort of ferries we use are not so big, but I once read that QE2 travelled 4 inches per gallon :!: Boats are VERY inefficient compared to road vehicles.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Booked with Sea France at end of October. Going out early January, back early March. £32.40 out (saver) and £38.70 back (amendable). Not much more than this July and I think far cheaper than Norfolk Line who used to be the cheapest.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Sorry - omitted to mention I claimed MHF discount, of course.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Last year we booked in December, through the CC for March and August. They both came out at £59.98p return, with Sea France, and ammendeable.

This year, a March return sailing is coming out at anywhere from £135 to £159. 

P & O is coming out at £142 to £175.

Norfolk Line is coming out at £78 to £108, and it is ammendable, so it looks like Dunkerque this time round.

Jock.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

I agree with the general view that prices have increased. Our 8mtr MH return last year with Sea France worked out between £60 to £80 whereas our Jan 08 crossing is £118 and I also have a gripe about the cost of taking pets - now standing at £20 each way with P&O - CC rate - up from £15 just two years ago - for just staying in the MH - they can't even get out for a p*** This is the same con as taking your own skis on a package tour - 

NukAdmin - How about creating a table and price list updated by members so we can all see the latest and best deals as they certainly appear to vary from day to day and company to company. Maybe MHF can use this data to put pressure on the ferry companies and get better rates for members


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Booked this evening. Dover-Calais 27th Dec. 02.00 ----£50.00 ( saver)
Calais-Dover 15th Jan. 03.15---- £35.00 (saver)
9 mtr van + 2. seamus.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> NukAdmin - How about creating a table and price list updated by members so we can all see the latest and best deals as they certainly appear to vary from day to day and company to company. Maybe MHF can use this data to put pressure on the ferry companies and get better rates for members
> 
> 
> > I think a database has ben suggested before but I would think there's so many variables which affect prices it may not be much use.
> ...


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

My Seamus that is a big van.

Steve


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

sweetie said:


> My Seamus that is a big van.
> 
> Steve


   thanks for pointing that out Steve,as if I was not bad enough in the french Tolls. What the hell was I thinking about-just putting the bottle away now as I edit that post.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Quote _"I would think there's so many variables which affect prices it may not be much use. "_

I don't think we need too many variables perhaps use a majority average length say 7 meters with 3 meter height and state morning, afternoon, evening or over night followed by the operator and price. Elements such as pets/no pet or more than 2 adults, trailer etc. could be added in a comments field. This would give us a guidline price and we could see if it was going up or down and who offers the best deal. Over time we may need to refine it but the data would give us an idea what we should be looking at and who is offeering the best deals. Members outside that "standard" would be able to adjust the price up or down.

Alternately we would just all add in the same data but use your own actual length and height and then we could use an averages or filter out constants to arrive at a standard to aim for. Just a thought....


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi, P&O end June miday sail, return not sure (but in July) £0000000 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Tesco deals (now stopped) :evil: 

Gary


----------

